# The New Yorker for iPad 2!



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Kindleboarders!

Our The New Yorker collection was so popular with our Kindle users that we decided to offer these iconic designs for iPad! Check out our two newest additions to the collection here. What is your favorite?


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Both are cool.

The top one is definitely an attention-grabber!  I like the skyline better, though, because I think it would be easier to have on for a long time.  In other words, I don't think I'd get tired of that as fast as the sunglasses one.

Thanks for making these for the iPad!


----------

